# Falsche CPU Package Temp mit Corsair  H150i Pro



## Icuk73 (20. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

da meine Silent Loop 360 wieder Probleme machte (bekomme von bequiet Geld zurück - wurde auf EOL gesetzt) habe ich mir aufgrund vermehrter Empfehlungen die Corsair H150i Pro gekauft und heute eingebaut.

Die AiO habe ich wie beschrieben angeschlossen. D. H. die 3 Lüfter an die Dreier-Weiche, welche aus der Pumpe kommt und die Pumpe mit dem 3-Pin-Kabel an die CPU-Fan-Anschluss des MB (Asus Strix x470 f-Gaming).
Komischerweise gibt es keinen Anschluss für die AIO auf dem Mainboard (das ist anders als bei der Silentloop). Die Pumpe wird hier quasi lüftermäßig angesteuert.
Die Corsair-Link-Software habe ich ebenfalls installiert.

Komischerweise wird mir im Corsair-Link eine "CPU Package Temperatur" von über 90-100 Grad angezeigt. Das kann nie und nimmer stimmen. In HWinfo werden mir die üblichen 40-50 Grad (ohne Last angezeigt, das schwankt ja immer).
Ich muß aber noch dazu sagen, weil ich es gerade sehe: auf meinem PC hab ich mal ein Thermometer hingestellt. Ich hab hier 27,5 Grad Zimmer Temperatur. Phuu​
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen woran das liegt? 

Im folgenden noch Bilder vom System.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die genaue Hardware könnt Ihr der Signatur entnehmen.

Vielen Dank  im Voraus.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Icuk73 (20. Juli 2019)

Ah, hab was gefunden:

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/geschlossene-wasserkuehlungen/530203-corsair-h150i-pro.html?highlight=h150i+pro


Welche Temperaturen sind denn mit meiner Kombi normal (die Corsair und den 2700x werden ja vllt. noch andere haben).
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Patrick_87 (20. Juli 2019)

Erstmal ganz wichtig ! Wenn du Corsair Software und HWinfo ebenfalls nutzt dann klick bitte mal auf HWinfo doppelklick, dann auf Settings , dann auf Safety und dort den Haken bei Corsair Link and asetek support wegmachen.
Denn wenn dort der Haken gesetzt ist und du das Programm startest dreht die Corsair Software total am Rad. Dann bekommst du bei den Lüfterdrehzahlen zum teil nix angezeigt oder falsche werte. Zum Teil wird dir die AIO nicht angezeigt usw. Also Haken wegmachen. Ich wusste das auch nicht und 
habe damals viel Ärger dadurch gehabt  

Und außerdem lad dir die neue Software namens ICue. Link ist die alte Software und Corsair hat dann später neue verbesserte Software raus gebracht. Ich bin mit ICue immer sehr gut klar gekommen. 
Hier kannst du die Software laden , ist die neuste Version:
http://downloads.corsair.com/Files/CUE/iCUESetup_3.17.94_release.msi

Schau dann mal unter Einstellungen ob es vielleicht eine neue Firmware für deine AIO gibt, unter Einstellungen kannst du die in ICue direkt runterladen 

Edit: Und natürlich vorher die Link Software sauber deinstallieren.
Übrigens weiß ich nicht wirklich ob du überhaupt in einer der beiden Programmen die Aio richtig steuern kannst. Denn soweit ich weiß funktioniert das nur wenn die AIO auch an dem AIO_PUMP Anschluss angeschlossen ist. 
Aber das musst du dann mal ausprobieren. Ich hatte damals die gleiche AIO und konnte bei mir in der Software dann genau die Wassertemperatur , Lüfterdrehzahlen aller 3 Lüfter , Pumpendrehzahl usw auslesen und natürlich auch ändern. 
Ob du dann trotzdem die Pumpendrehzahl steuern kannst und jeden einzelnen Lüfter steuern kannst weiß ich nicht. Kannst ja mal probieren und bescheid geben ob es klappt , würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich meine mal gehört zu haben das die AIO über den CPU FAN Anschluss nur über das Bios steuerbar ist.


----------



## Patrick_87 (20. Juli 2019)

Was ich dir übrigens auch noch dringend empfehlen würde ist die AIO oben zu drehen. Der Radiator sollte immer mit Frischer Luft von außen versorgt werden. Du pustest ja jetzt immer aufgeheizte Luft durch den Radiator. Wenn du die Lüfter über den Radiator schraubst und frische Luft von außen durch den Radi pusten lässt, solltest du auf jedenfall bessere Temperaturen haben.
Das könnte durch aus 10° unterschied machen. Die Luft im Gehäuse ist ja immer allein durch die Grafikkarte schon locker 10 -15° wärmer als in deinem Zimmer. So versorgst du deinen Radiator durchgehend mit aufgeheizter Luft.


----------



## Abductee (20. Juli 2019)

Ich würd die Lüfter der AiO nicht drehen, wo soll denn die warme Luft denn sonst hin? Durch einen einzigen Lüfter im Heck?
Wie sehen denn die Temperaturen ohne Gehäuse-Front aus? Das Dark Base 700 ist ja nicht gerade berühmt für seinen Airflow.
Der Deckel und die Frontabdeckung lassen viel zu wenig Luft durch.


----------



## Icuk73 (20. Juli 2019)

Hallo Patrick,

danke für die Info. 
Du meinst in der ICUE-Software kannst du alles sehen und einstellen.
Das funktioniert bei mir.
Bei der alten Software (Corsair Link) hat mir die CPU-Temp nicht gestimmt. Hab ich schon deinstalliert und eben die ICUE.

Ich wird morgen doch den Radiator in die Front einbauen. Ich dachte, dass RGB-Lüfter dabei sind. Hab nicht nach LEDs geschaut.  Daher hab ich es so eingebaut. Wie ich ihn eingeschaltet hab, hab ich gesehen, dass es normale sind.
Mein Fehler....nicht genau geschaut. 
Die Silent Loop hatte ich vorne und auch niedrigere Temps.
Ich dachte halt, wenn ich vorne gleich 3 Lüfter habe und noch einen Bodenlüfter und damit frische Luft ins Gehäuse blase würde das gut gehen. Aber auch falsch gedacht.
Vermutlich staut sich oben auch die warme Luft. Zwischen Oberkante des Radiators und des EDeckels sind vielleicht 2- 3 CM Luft. Und der Deckel hat nur hinten Lüftungsschlitze.

Wie gesagt, ich baue es morgen um. 

Vielen Dank für Deine Infos.

Gruß THomas


----------



## Icuk73 (20. Juli 2019)

Hallo Abductee,

ja, das oben mit den Lüftungsschlitzen ist nicht so gut.
Vorher mit den SILENTLOOP vorne waren Temps gut. ICh bau morgen um und schau nochmal wie es dann ist.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Icuk73 (20. Juli 2019)

Ach, welche Wassertemperatur ist gut. Ich hab immer so zwischen 34-36 Grad.

Welche Gehäuse wären den alternativ empfehlenswert?
Ich liebäugel immer mit dem Dark Base 900 rev2​


----------



## Patrick_87 (21. Juli 2019)

freut mich das die neue Software besser ist  Hast du dran gedacht bei HWinfo den Haken zu entfernen ? Weil das sorgt immer wieder für Chaos bei Corsair Software.
Den Gedanken mit den LEDs hatte ich auch damals  Ich dachte auch das sich die RGB Bezeichnung auf Lüfter und Kühler beziehen. Aber damit ist leider nur der Kühler gemeint. Falls lüfter beleuchtet sein sollen musst du auf LL120 oder ML120 wechseln.
Würde ich aber nicht machen, die normalen ML120 ohne RGB haben mehr Leistung, schaffen max 2400rpm. Die mit RGB schaffen nur 1600. 

Du wirst aber merken das die Temperaturen auf jedenfall besser werden. Weil überleg mal , du versorgst deinen Radiator so ständig mit Luft die mindestens 12-15 ° wärmer ist als deine Zimmertemperatur. Die Luftgekühlte Grafikkarte wärmt das Gehäuse ja auch ordentlich auf. 
Und die Wassertemperatur ist dann automatisch viel wärmer , bei dir ist dann quasi durchgehend Hochsommer  
Ich hatte meine h150 damals in der Front verbaut, so das die Lüfter frische Luft durch den Radiator ins Gehäuse pusten. Dazu dann im Deckel zwei Lüfter die warme Luft nach draußen pusten + einen Lüfter hinten der ebenfalls warme Luft raus transportiert. 
So hatte ich damals echt gute Temperaturen. Ich hatte später sogar obwohl es nicht nötig war noch einen Lüfter in den Boden gepackt der zusätzlich noch frische Luft ins Gehäuse gepustet hat. Nicht weil ich es brauchte sondern weil er beleuchtet war und ich gern noch etwas mehr RGB haben wollte


----------



## Icuk73 (21. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

heute wieder umgebaut (Radiator in der Front.
Die Temperaturen sind deutlich besser. Gestern hatte ich - wie oben erwähnt - eine Wassertemperatur von ca. 35-38 Grad (war aber warm im Zimmer).
Heute hab ich ca. 27-28 Grad.
Zudem konnte ich die Drehzahlen der Lüfter reduzieren.
Die CPU schwankt im Idle lt. HWiNFO  zwischen 33-40 Grad. Also auch deutlich besser.

Hier ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Thomas


----------

